# Help with this frame



## slebo3213 (Mar 25, 2015)

New to Colnago's and hoping I can get some help. I believe this is an early/mid 90's master frame, but I'm not sure how to confirm that. I also can't quite figure out how the master Olympic/Piu/Light connections work, but this one is just labeled "Master". And is there any significance to the paint scheme?

Apologies in advance for the noob questions.


----------



## slebo3213 (Mar 25, 2015)

Crickets....


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

IMO that's a 1989 Master. The Panasonic team rode these frames in that livery during that season, and yours may be an early one as IIRC this was about the time Colnago switched over to the Precisa fork.

The Master Piu and Master Olympic were the '91 and '92 models respectively.


----------



## slebo3213 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mockenrue said:


> IMO that's a 1989 Master. The Panasonic team rode these frames in that livery during that season, and yours may be an early one as IIRC this was about the time Colnago switched over to the Precisa fork.
> 
> The Master Piu and Master Olympic were the '91 and '92 models respectively.


This is exactly the kind of info I was looking for. Thank you.

Now it's time to find a group and some wheels!


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

This is correct. 1st generation Colnago Master. The bottom bracket shell engraving and the seat-tube/seat-stays lug engraving are the early generation. I have the same frame from that period - still one of my favorite.


----------



## slebo3213 (Mar 25, 2015)

tmluk said:


> This is correct. 1st generation Colnago Master. The bottom bracket shell engraving and the seat-tube/seat-stays lug engraving are the early generation. I have the same frame from that period - still one of my favorite.


Read on another forum that 1st generation is 84-88 and that they didn't use the clover on the seat stay until 1989. That would put this as early 2nd generation?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/help-identifying-colnago-158234.html

"1st clue: the seat-stays have "COLNAGO" logo at the seat-post cluster. From 1989/1990, Colnago changed to a "clover" logo."


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Ha, that is funny. That was me who posted that. My memory must have gone to !$%. Yes, the 1st generation has "COLNAGO" logo while the 2nd generation has "clover" logo.


----------



## slebo3213 (Mar 25, 2015)

tmluk said:


> Ha, that is funny. That was me who posted that. My memory must have gone to !$%. Yes, the 1st generation has "COLNAGO" logo while the 2nd generation has "clover" logo.


It is a small world. I've posted similar threads elsewhere and was surprised that I didn't get much input. You seem to be the subject matter expert based on default! And knowledge of course.

Thanks for your time. I'm going to Italy next September and I'm trying to hold off on buying parts until then. Hoping I get lucky and stumble onto some vintage parts overthere.


----------

